# Adelaide Port River Bream



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello all,

I am new to the site and have spent the last hour or so having a look around.......some very impressive kayaks....puts my piece of plastic to shame.

Aneway, I have thrown many HB and plastics at bream (some snapper) in the Port River over the last 18 months....solo.....have generally been getting quite a few nice fish and know the main channel reasonably well.

I fish weekends. Time - depending on tides, family responsibilities etc (generally sat morning from daylight to about 12:30, but this is flexible). I usuallt get out about every second weekend, weather dependant (7 month kayak fisher in training at home).

So here is an open invite to anyone who would like to join me for a session.........


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome JW


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome JW - always good to see another SA member. Will be good to pick your brains about the Port River - we bombed out in the upper reaches a week or so ago. Scupper and I tend to try and get out each weekend, and saturday morning is usally our preference - so I'm sure we can arrange to catch up. regards, Fisher


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

fisher

I am thinking of going out on Sat morning 7 till 12:30 - fishing rock walls in the middle reaches of the Port (unless you have any other ideas?). You and scupper are welcome to join me (and anyone else who is up for a fish). Meeting at the car park (west side of the port river) opposite north arm, there is a couple of rowing clubs there.

High tide is around 10:00am and it looks like light north winds at this stage.

let me know


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday JW - Is that car park Snowdens Beach? how far north of the new bridge is that? I doubt I can get there this week mate, but thanks for the offer. If things turn out that I can get there I'll send you a pm. cheers


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hello JW and welcome to the SA bunch. Would love to join you this Sat but will be down at Carricalinga for the w/e. No yak w/ me so will just have to throw some lures from the beach. Next w/e wx permitting could be a go'r tho.

Cheers
Duncan


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome aboard JW
Good to see another in the SA contingent of active yak fisho's.
Seeing Fisher is laid up this w/e I might join you in the Port on Saturday if your still intending on having a crack at em.
I'm pretty sure of where your launch site is from your description - but I'm not 100% sure where to turn off Victoria Rd to get there. Do you have a street name or landmark?
If you get a chance PM me with any further details.
Do you concentrate on SP's or HB's or do you also use bait in the river?
Look forward to it.

Regards Scupper


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

No worries Duncan,

will keep in touch on the forum

regards


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Scupper,

have sent yo a PM, but not sure if it worked.

If it didnt.....see you there at 7am (road - opposite largs north footy club)


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hey guys, A sudden change of plans :!: Would like to catch up with you tomorrow morning  - Let me know when and where or rather where and when

Duncan


----------

